# Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel 3x und 9x



## wazza (15. April 2011)

Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel 9-fach
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330554004951

Shimano Deore SL-M510 Rapidfire-Schalthebel 3-fach (Ganganzeige defekt)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330554009895


----------

